# Don't know anymore



## SilentAngel (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi I recently joined in an attempt to fins some clarity as I am busy loosing my mind. My husband I have been married for about 2 and half years and we are over all happy. The only problem is that he has a Facebook profile but has blocked me from viewing who his friends are and also I am blocked to not post on his Wall. He also has Mxit were he has created a fictional account that he 19 years old. He is actually 27. He thinks that I don;t know or that I am to stupid to realize that he has done this. He tells me that he loves me and that I am the only one for him. My question is thus why, guys if anyone has some advise? There is nothing left of my hart!!!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

If you are both married , then why would he block you?

On my facebook page , my profile pic is that of my wife and I in a loving embrace.
My status says ,
" Happily Married."

Is " Mxit "[ which you refer to] , that social network in South Africa?

If both of you are so secure and happy,then why the secrecy?
He is hiding a lot of things and living a double life, and most likely cheating or looking for an outside affair.


----------

